# BIANCHI - 1930's Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

I found this in an antique shop in a back corner.  It was painted horribly so I bought it and restored it.
This is how it turned out and I tried to restore it as period correct and accurate as I could. Trying to get the Celeste green right was difficult.
Bianchi Track Racers are quite rare today!


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 5, 2017)

celeste green is a tough one to match since Bianchi did about 15 different shades of that color throughout the years. Nice job tho


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, trying to figure out exactly what it looked like in the 1930's was a lot of research..!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 5, 2017)

worth a small fortune


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2017)

Fabulous!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 10, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> I found this in an antique shop in a back corner.  It was painted horribly so I bought it and restored it.
> This is how it turned out and I tried to restore it as period correct and accurate as I could. Trying to get the Celeste green right was difficult.
> Bianchi Track Racers are quite rare today!
> 
> ...



Bellissimo!


----------

